# New moo-cow girl. + bonuspics.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

This pretty little girl named Aurora moved in yesterday 

Happy Mice Aurora - broken chocolate tan:














































Bonus pics of two of my other girls 

First my keeper Dia, from this litter: viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2756

Vanaheims Dia - ??? fox:














































And last but not least, my gorgeous cp smoke girl 

Vanaheims Nuestra Señora de la Luz - colourpoint smoke LHS:














































Hope you enjoyed the pics


----------



## Paula (Jan 18, 2009)

They are all cuties !!!!


----------

